# Re: [EVDL] Power Factor Compensation, was: ChargePoint aborting...



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Power Factor Compensation, was: ChargePoint aborting...*

It appears that CBB61 capacitors are used in 3-speed fans
and so there are single caps that have 3 wires coming out
one side for 4, 5 and 6 uF so a single cap may be all that is 
needed to experiment with changing PF. 
Anybody having a concern when using the CBB61 for charging
power factor correction? There are caps for 400 or 500VAC
but the triple fan caps are 250VAC which should be enough
to allow 110V and 240V for charging.
I'll need to open my charger to find out how it is wired
internally - it has a front panel switch for 110/240V and
two power cords, one 110 (NEMA 5-15) and one that is I think
L14-20 in an outlet on the grille.
I do have an extension cord for the L14-20 that I will
probably sell and replace the 240 inlet with a J-1772.
Almost every public charging station around here is J-1772.
I visited a possible alternative public charging site today
to check out their ChargePoint chargers, but although they
have a grand total of 6 on site, all are single port J-1772
and most of them are in use as well, they even have a procedure
to allow sharing them by asking their reception to allow
switching the cord from one vehicle to the next...
With my current NEMA 5-15 setup I won't be able to charge
there at all, so I will continue to depend on the single
charger nearest to my work, which also is often in use
but exclusively the J-1772 port so I can still mooch off
the normal outlet.
Last alternative anywhere nearby and publicly accessible is
to scoot all the way over to Ebay HQ and plug into one of
their 4 chargers. Also those J-1772 are frequently all in use
but all NEMA 5-20 ports show to be available, though I have
not checked the parking arrangement over there yet.

Public charging is improving, but it continues to be a
challenge to match what is available to how you would like
to use it...

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Cor van de Water
Sent: Tuesday, June 12, 2012 1:35 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] ChargePoint aborting charging session...

Hi Lee,
For power factor compensation I plan to buy some motor run capacitors.
On Ebay I see a lot of metalized polypropylene film capacitors, 450V AC
and various capacities - I plan to get a larger one (4uF) so I can
easily make 8, 12 or even 20uF.
The capacitor is apparently a CBB61.
Do you have experience with this type capacitor for PF correction?

Thanks!

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Lee Hart
Sent: Tuesday, June 12, 2012 9:14 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] ChargePoint aborting charging session...




> Cor van de Water wrote:
> > If the ChargePoint EVSE does not like the load of the plugged in EV,
> > it will abort the session...
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Power Factor Compensation, was: ChargePoint aborting...*



> Cor van de Water wrote:
> > It appears that CBB61 capacitors are used in 3-speed fans
> > and so there are single caps that have 3 wires coming out
> > one side for 4, 5 and 6 uF so a single cap may be all that is
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Power Factor Compensation, was: ChargePoint aborting...*

It might have been better to include a link:
http://www.amazon.com/BM-Ceiling-Fan-Capacitor-wire/dp/B004QOY0I4/ref=lh
_ni_t

This shows that it has 3 wires on one side,
the other side has 1 or 2 common wires. 
This means that you can make any addition of
4, 5 and 6uF so up to 15uF.
It is indeed a metalized polypropylene 
film capacitor.

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Lee Hart
Sent: Wednesday, June 13, 2012 9:29 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Power Factor Compensation, was: ChargePoint
aborting...



> Cor van de Water wrote:
> > It appears that CBB61 capacitors are used in 3-speed fans and so there
> 
> > are single caps that have 3 wires coming out one side for 4, 5 and 6
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Power Factor Compensation, was: ChargePoint aborting...*

I did find a datasheet from one of the manufacturers of
CBB61 Caps, but I have a little difficulty to interpret
the meaning of the Dissipation Factor spec:
http://www.datasheet4u.net/download.php?id=679493

MPP: tg delta < 0.002 at 100Hz
MPET: tg delta < 0.005 at 100Hz.

Anybody can explain if this is good or not?
Single capacitor values up to 20uF and I have
also been considering buying a single 12 or 20uF
cap once I have an idea how much the PF needs to 
be corrected.

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Cor van de Water
Sent: Wednesday, June 13, 2012 11:15 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Power Factor Compensation, was: ChargePoint
aborting...

It might have been better to include a link:
http://www.amazon.com/BM-Ceiling-Fan-Capacitor-wire/dp/B004QOY0I4/ref=lh
_ni_t

This shows that it has 3 wires on one side, the other side has 1 or 2
common wires. 
This means that you can make any addition of 4, 5 and 6uF so up to 15uF.
It is indeed a metalized polypropylene
film capacitor.

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Lee Hart
Sent: Wednesday, June 13, 2012 9:29 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Power Factor Compensation, was: ChargePoint
aborting...



> Cor van de Water wrote:
> > It appears that CBB61 capacitors are used in 3-speed fans and so there
> 
> > are single caps that have 3 wires coming out one side for 4, 5 and 6
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Power Factor Compensation, was: ChargePoint aborting...*
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Power Factor Compensation, was: ChargePoint aborting...*
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----------

